# Repeat litter variation?



## DanielleKelly (May 6, 2020)

Hello,

Regarding a repeat breeding of the same sire and dam, how much variation in looks, temperaments, and drives would you expect to have? Would they all more or less look the same and have the same drives as the first litter?

Or is the genetic crapshoot have too much variability to know?

Thanks


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Was the first litter consistent? Is the litter linebred? What have the parents produced in the past?


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

The questions MAWL asked are important.

Also, consider how the two produced the first time. Was it consistent? Any real outliers? 

If the pair produced a fairly consistent litter, showing drive, temperament, activity, and physical build you seek, I wouldn't hesitate to repeat the breeding- unless you were unhappy with something about the pups produced, or have different goals for your next litter. Results should be about the same the second time.


----------



## rotdocpa1 (Mar 19, 2018)

I recently did a repeat breeding. Second litter is about 3 months old. Overall very consistent to the first with the same very social personalities and excellent nerves. I do think the mothers very hi drives came through more consistently in the second at an earlier age. The second group had very hi prey drive by 6 weeks whereas the first there was more variability when it came out. I have an older male from the first litter who was slow maturing but at a year changed overnight. Still fundamentally the good things that I loved in the first were in the second group also. If mom wasn't older I would do it again in a heartbeat. But make sure you have prelims done on some from the first litter so you have more info for a decision.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Everything MAWL said is important. Dogs with a lot of line breeding are more like to be consistent producers. If the dogs involved have been consistent producers, that makes them more likely to be similar. If the first litter was pretty consistent than the second one has a higher chance of being similar.


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

DanielleKelly said:


> Hello,
> 
> Regarding a repeat breeding of the same sire and dam, how much variation in looks, temperaments, and drives would you expect to have? Would they all more or less look the same and have the same drives as the first litter?
> 
> ...


 there are so many variables in play, expect variation. Law of averages comes into play as well. The more pups a dam whelps, the more variation you'll observe. Also, the older a dam gets, the more variation you'll observe.


----------

